# Nobody



## Dull (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi all

I need help. I am happy in a relationship with an amazing man. He is very social and that's OK. I was recently diagnosed with bipolar, anxiety, and OCD.

I feel like nothing and nobody. In a world filled with colour, I am grey. In a world where everyone has a "thing" - a hobby and a passion (for example, my boyfriend is a smartphone fanatic, my best friend is a maths geek, and my sister is a programmer with a hobby as a runner) - I have nothing. I bought a surfboard last year and I've been learning to surf, but I live inland and hardly get chance to go to the coast. When I'm there, I enjoy the moments on my board in the water but I don't do it often enough or know enough about it to call it a hobby.

I feel like i have no personality, and that other people just listen to me and entertain my ideas to be polite. I feel like nobody really takes any interest and I feel like I have no sense of self.

I am attending weekly therapy sessions with a psychologist but I just want to feel like a person.

Advice?


----------



## agge92 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mmmmm, hobby is a personal description of things you like to do in the spare times, so even just lying on something and thinking it's a hobby(that many people do without minding it can be a hobby). There are others who for hobby commit murder, they call them serial killers. Etc etc. Do you ever tried or thought about some non-physical hobbies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dull (Nov 24, 2015)

I've never considered a non-physical hobby. I know intellectual hobbies like reading and learning language are a thing but I feel sort of worthless and purposeless.


----------

